# Paratyphoid?



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

All:

Question regarding wing boils, if that's what this is... Obviously, I'm concerned about whether to treat for Paratyphoid. I've got a two-week old hatchling who is feathering out. I noticed this on him tonight... Is this just a little inflammation from the process, or would this be considered a "wing-boil?"

He's putting on weight, eating just fine. Not listless at all. Here's a couple of pictures:



















He left me this little present after our photo session... Don't know if it might indicate a problem...










I had treated the parents prior to breeding season with 14 days of Aueromycin/Sulmet as a preventative measure... I see that 21 days is recommended as a "treatment." I've also read about Baytril, but know I need a script for it... I can call my Vet if need be. Does one order Baytril from the Vet, or places like Foy's?

BTW, these birds are never flown... I have two breeding pair that I segregate from the general population loft, to protect the young.

As an aside- I posted about a pair that had two cycles of youngs die at hatching- the concensus was possibly paratyphoid then, too. Their 3rd try at laying hatched two healthy youngsters. I did nothing different other than removing the nest-bowl they were trying to use, and having them nest at their alternative location. Go figure.

Any thoughts or info appreciated. The sibling to this hatchling looks like it will be another red bar with feathering all down to the toes. Exciting!

Don


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Enrofloxyn

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html

Baytril or enroflxin

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/bird_medication.html

Both of the above are 10% and can be given directly down the throat rather than mixed in the water. If you buy one of these, I can help you with a dose if you weigh the baby.


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

So, I take it that's a "yes" to the Paratyphoid?

Charis: I've ordered the Baytril 10%... I'll weigh the little ones and send you a pm. Administered via eye-dropper, I assume? Any tips to offer? Should I treat the adults via the drinking water, then?

I did read that Baytril can cause issues with young birds less than 3 weeks old? Is this why I would weigh the young ones to assure safe dosing?

Thank you-

Don


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

If you are going to give Baytril I would strongely suggest you stop breeding..infact if you are having health issues like these I would suggest to stop breeding or any other type of loft activity until the problems are solved.


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Charis said:


> Both of the above are 10% and can be given directly down the throat rather than mixed in the water. If you buy one of these, I can help you with a dose if you weigh the baby.


Charis:

PM'd you. Thanks,

Don


----------



## AJPDP (Jan 26, 2008)

Watch out with the baytril and chicks....


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

I strongly suggest you consult a Vet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cbx1013, what's the current status with this little one? That did look like a paratyphoid boil to me though I've never seen one in a bird so young. Please post back to us.

Terry


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's a pic of the little guy, and one of his sibling. Seems to be doing fine, but is going to get meds once weaned. His primary feathers are slower coming in, but he is the younger of the two, as I did not get to pull the 1st egg in time. Eating well, lesions on wing cleared up.


----------

